# Photo of my son on page 40 of August 2013 SpinSheet



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I was pleasantly surprised to see a photo I submitted to SpinSheet of my son for its cover contest made the bottom left hand corner of page 40 of the August 2013 issue.

http://issuu.com/cdeere/docs/aug_ss_2013/40?e=0


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

"I'm hardening the jib! Deal with it!"


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats! He's a cutie.


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

Grat picture! Congratulations.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Cute Kid, reminds me of my dad (no, not the kid ) when I was a young'n, he would always grab his glasses, pull them down, look over the top and look at you as to say without saying a word " Really, that's what you came up with? "


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

That's awesome JW. Steely look in that little dude's eyes.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

He's getting big! He's a lucky little guy to be growing up on a boat!


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome pic. Best one on the two page spread. I'm always trying to get good ones of my 4 year old on the boat, but it's hard to get them to pause at the right instant. You got the perfect look there.

Gotta ask--no PFD?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

He wears a PFD on the dock and when getting on and off the boat. I took that photo more than a year ago on a very warm day, so he was wearing his harness, but not PFD.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Got it. Thanks for explaining. Always curious to hear how others do it.


----------

